# Tour de Cape in Cape Coral, FL on 20 January



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone going besides meh?

Driving down from Chattanooga...12 hour drive...JUST to ride. 

*If I don't get out of this crap weather we've had for the last month, I'll kill someone...so I'm going. hehe

TourDeCape - Cape Coral, FL


----------

